# TOS Galactica-the begining of



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

My build of the Monogram kit. I started with removing material from the center pylon section. This is now being boxed in with sheet plastic. I have an SMT detail kit for the hull sides. I'll add greeblies to the rest of the hull as well. I also will be building a new bridge module. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool. Looking forward to more on this.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice! I'm planning to make the same alterations to the center pylon sections when I finally get around to building my kit. As for the SMT detail kit, IMO it's just as inaccurate as leaving the sidewalls blank, so I'm planning to just add some scratchbuilt greeblies to dress it up a bit; try to walk that line between "accurate" and "match the greeblies on the rest of the kit". 

That said, I'm looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not going for a super accurate rebuild of the kit. I just want to add a bit more detail. The SMT kit provides that with a lot less work on my part. I just found a member on studio scale modelers that offers a new resin nose cap. Again, saving me time. I'm a fan of TOS Galactica and always liked the ship, but it's not SW or ST so spending a ton of time and money on creating an accurate replica of her is not warrented. I want her to look good to _me_. We will see where she winds up at.:thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

It looks like a lot of people have this idea, looking good.

Here is as far as I have gotten on parts I have been working on:



Scale the nose plate until it is 34mm across and parts will be the right size.

The fit is good and the parts are easier to make than they look.

Been working on the landing bays (very slowly) lately.


----------



## swb186 (Jul 9, 2001)

i bought the nose cap from him 6 or 8 weeks ago nice cast he also has more items in the works for the bridge and landing bays


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Looking sharp!:wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to know. I'll be doing an order in a few days probably.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I got one of the Mongram kits recently. Who has a good break down of the inaccuracies and fixes?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Duck said:


> I got one of the Mongram kits recently. Who has a good break down of the inaccuracies and fixes?


I studied the kit, and the studio one a while back when I was making the small kit to go with the six inch new Galactica and Pegasus. There are a lot of things Monogram got wrong. The one's that stick out to me are the pylons, bridge, missing detail above the alcoves, nose and greebling. There are other folks who say the only thing to do is toss out the kit and start from scratch.

For a fictional ship that is supposed to be a thousand yarens old, I don't think the kit is bad. It could have gone through many changes before the show's timeframe. The fixes aren't difficult if you have a little patience and aren't afraid to cut things up.

If you look at pictures of the studio model, there are things stuck haphazardly all over the ship. Things I wouldn't want on a model, but purists would notice.

Fix the things that matter most to you and enjoy the project.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Rob - shoot me a PM w/your address. I have a couple of parts that I can send you. 



Duck said:


> I got one of the Mongram kits recently. Who has a good break down of the inaccuracies and fixes?


Well, if you have the money and can track one down, I recommend the Timeslip Creations TOS Battlestar kit. It's pretty much _at least_ 99% accurate and a fantastic kit. Fit is like a glove on most of the parts. 

But if you're on a budget, like most of the rest of us, and also enjoy the challenge, here is what I've come up with : 

*The head is shaped wrong, the hump at the rear of the command section is too big/deep. The bridge has little detail and barely resembles what it's meant to be. 

* The support pylons are shaped incorrectly and are at the wrong angles.

* The engine section is too low and the side detail is all wrong.

* Flight pods hang too low and are the wrong shape. 

* There's a piece in the "indentions" that should sort of "close off" the top. Reference studio model pics to see what I mean. 

* The middle upper pylon should be completely rebuilt, as it needs to start out flush w/the main hull and also extend out to the middle of the flight pods. 

* Main hull should be a bit wider. IMO, the SMT Details kit helps a lot with that so that the overall model isn't quite as anorexic looking. 

* The engines sort of droop. This can be corrected by cutting off the engines and re-attaching at the right angle - fairly easy fix. 

* Flight Pods should be both a bit wider and thicker (top to bottom) then they are. 

* The name plate sits too low and the detail around it is incorrect. 

* There should be visible launch tubes. This can be fixed w/the JT Graphics/Timeslip Creations decal sheet or by using a pin & vise drill set to drill launch tubes.

* The forward section of the Flight Pods should not be opened all the way thru to the aft. 

* The angled "piping" along the sides of the command section should actually be long plates. 

* There should be five "ribs" (for _her_ pleasure!) on the command section, on either side of - and even to - the bridge. 

* The bottom of the command section should hang down somewhat lower, w/the triangular "indentions" in the underside front being more prominent. 

* Some of the greeblie detail is grossly off, tho it's not necessarily a bad thing, per se.

* The fore and aft “legs” need to have a taper from top to bottom. 

Basically, if you're _really_ anal, you'll want to re-build the entire "gator head" and engine section. You'll have a LOT of detail pieces/parts to scratchbuild, as well. 

You can also purchase the ARVEY Model Products accurizing set. Tho pricey, it's got all the detail pieces/parts you need to make the Revellogram kit look a TON better. 

Or you can have some fun and add only a few detailing pieces/parts and scratchbuild or kitbash the rest. Whatever floats yer boat. After all, build it the way _you_ like and to Heck with what the rest of us think.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Griff, thanks for the list of "fixes". This is going to be good reference for stuff I want to work on. I did get the SMT side panels mounted today. They look good. I'll add more pics in the morning. I may do the Arvey kit on a second Galactica, depending on how satisfied I am with how this one turns out. Is theTimeslip kit hollow to facilitate lighting?

Griff, shooting you a PM! Thanks!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Robiwon, looking great.

I've kinda taken a back step on mine and have started taking off some of the guns and stuff and I'm now heading in a more "retro" look. It still won't be screen accurate, but it will be closer. 

I just got done sawing the center pylons and putting in sheet styrene. It was pretty difficult considering I got the model from somebody pre-built. Thank god for aves right?

Looking forward to more stuff as you post it.


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info Griff.
Time to go googleing pics...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd to add that my list is by no means the Be All, End All list. I'm sure there's other aspects of the model that are off. Well, Heck, pretty much the whole thing is off, but it's still a relatively affordable representation. The only way to have something better is to buy the Timeslip Creations kit or scratchbuild one yourself. It all depends on how far gone you are with Advanced Modelers Syndrome, how much time & money you've got and how creative you can be. If the former isn't an issue, you can have a lot of fun w/this Revellogram kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are some new pics. This is the engine cap being modified for lights. I began by sanding the part from the back side. This resulted in a paper thin section that was easy to remove with the tip of my xacto knife. Once this is done, light boxes were built to house the LEDs. Also, clear panels were fashioned from the clear lexan you find under a new shirt collar (I was out of clear plastic sheet). Also you see the SMT panels added tothe hull. Instead of grinding down all the raised detail on the kit hull, I just cut out the major sections of the hull and then sanded the rest. I still need to trim the center pylon to fit and do some putty work to hide the seams. Next up is to finish the engine panel and then turn my attention to the gatorhead and decide what I'm doing.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

The panels you have look better than the set I have. I gave up on them and decided to just rework the legs (that way I can raise the fore and aft one's so they aren't even with the bottom of the hull). Those legs are the boring part, I put them off for a while to work on the landing bays and front part of the ship.

I decided not to do anything that couldn't be replicated with sheet styrene so I can rebuild the other Galactica to match. And making templates so all of the measuring won't have to be done over.

How much of the ship are you going to light?

Wish I had the new Galactica around for inspiration.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The set I have was pretty staright. It may have been an early pull. 

I plan on doing the engines (4 white or blue and one red LED) I also plan on doing .25mm fiber optic on the bridge (it's being rebuilt) and around the ship. I have to study some pics to see the areas that are lighted. I also plan on lighting the landing bay entrance. I need to find who does the back lit film inserts that.

I'm really happy with the work on the cnter pylon. I have the resin insert sanded down to match the new profile. It looks so much better. I need to detail where I boxed in the resulting openings soon.

Wow, what's up with all the new TOS Galactica's being built? We have what, 3-4 going on right now? Too cool!!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

robiwon said:


> The set I have was pretty staright. It may have been an early pull.


I have the sub-level 3 set. It looks similar to what you have though.





robiwon said:


> Wow, what's up with all the new TOS Galactica's being built? We have what, 3-4 going on right now? Too cool!!


Most likely because of the release of the new Galactica. Folks want to pose them together. I built other battlestars to go with the smaller "new" Galactica.



Before you start spending a lot of time filling the edges of those panels, check out these pictures of the original, it is framed in that area. That's what I intend to do.

Galactica


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The story I read is that SMT made the detail set and then retired the kit. Then sub level bought the molds and reissued the kit years later. Interesting note on the side panels gaps. I may just leave them alone. We will see after I spray a coat of primer to better check the fit. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this the same set sold at Federations Models?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The detail kit for $35 under misc. kits? Yes, they appear to be the same. However, my SMT kit did not come with a nose or the end caps. I don't know if this is an actual SMT kit or the Sub Level 3 kit they have.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The genesis of the detailing set is that Sub-Level 3 originally mastered the set, SMT then sold them for a short while, Timeslip Creations received permission to cast & sell them w/the nose and flight pod forward piece, which at one point included a decal sheet. And now I guess FedMods has gotten permission for selling them. 

The Timeslip set was the best version I've seen, where casting is concerned (I've owned copies of each of the three earlier examples). The first two sets had airbubble issues.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I got the engine panel done last night. The white sections are blocked in with sheet plastic and the red section is blocked in seperately. Will post pics tonight with a primer coat and a quick lighting test!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Am I correct in assuming that you are also going to redo the pods that hang from the sides??


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Curious to know if you're going to re-work the flight pods, as well. Or do you plan to completely build new flight pods? 

If you plan to do any rebuilds of major parts, you might check out Starship Schematics Database for some reference images you might be able to resize, print out and use to scratchbuild the flight pods or other sections. Specifically the BSG Section, specifically under Colonial Capital Ships for the TOS _Galactica_. Jim Stevenson's drawings are the best detailed drawings publicly available, IMNSHO. I don't think you were going quite _that_ crazy w/the build, but thought I'd throw it out there. :thumbsup:

Any updates on your build?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I wasn't going to go that crazy with the build. I eventualy want to get the timeslip kit. This was just going to be a quick re-detail and light project. But of course with most of my builds I keep adding more and more to the "to do" list. I need to cap it somewhere so i can get back to my Star Destroyer! Pictures coming tonight. I've been busy with that real life thing!:tongue:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

robiwon said:


> But of course with most of my builds I keep adding more and more to the "to do" list. I need to cap it somewhere !:tongue:


Wahahahaa .. that's my problem too. And the worse part is when I have finished doing one big section of my build and later decided to add some more stuff ... that's where frustrations sets in.

Looking forward to more images of your progress cause I have the Revellogram kit with Avery's detailing set, and I just ordered the "sub level" set from Federation Models


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

robiwon said:


> Well, I wasn't going to go that crazy with the build. I eventualy want to get the timeslip kit. This was just going to be a quick re-detail and light project. But of course with most of my builds I keep adding more and more to the "to do" list. I need to cap it somewhere so i can get back to my Star Destroyer! Pictures coming tonight. I've been busy with that real life thing!:tongue:


Heh, I know what you mean.

What, somebody thought there needed to be _more_ Galactica threads?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's cool. We can always use more Galactica threads! O.K. hopefully pics coming today of the lighted engines. My Fiance's daughter borrowed our camera two days ago and has not returned it yet. Were going Christmas shopping this morning and will be swinging by her place to get the camera.

The engines look great imnsho. I used eight blue 3mm LEDs to light them and a white 3mm LED with red filter for the little one (not sure what it's called). I also sanded the pylons and got a good fit with the landing bays. They're nice and snug. I drilled out the launch tubes and backed them with strips of sheet plastic. Thanks for that idea cozmo! I'll turn my attention now to the gatorhead. I still need to figure out what to do with the bridge. I'll probably scratch a whole new bridge section, again like cozmo is doing. Then it's drilling for fiber optics.

I'm hitting HobbytownUSA today for more supplies.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Got my camera back tonight. Here are the pics of the lighted engines. I'm also test fitting the landing bays. I have a pretty good fit so far.
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I like how those lights look! Blue was the better choice, methinks. :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks! For some reason I always seem to like blue for engines on big ships.

I also broke down and picked up the Moebius Viper MkII tonight. It was my second Moebius kit (I have the "little" flying sub). I have to say, it's a very nice model! I was surprised to see a resin pilot in there. That was a nice touch. Yeah, I'll have to light this one too. While I was not a fan of the New BSG I have started watching season 1 on DVD this week. I do have to admit I think I'm starting to like it. I almost picked up the new BSG but decided to hold off.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm getting back on this now that the holidays are over. I discovered something tonight. I built a new bridge module using cozmo's drawings (thanks!) and I was looking around my model junk for stuff to detail it with. I'm not trying to replicate the SS details so any ole thing would work. I found some left over photo etch frets from my 1/48 A-10 I built. There was a ton of little shapes and greeblies left on the frets. Perfect for adding to the bridge, the new center pylon areas and over the rest of the ship. I looked on ebay and found a ton of real cheap PE for battleships and aircraft that would work great for surface details on various model spaceships. I'll have some new pics up later tonight showing what I have added so far.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

cozmo said:


> I have the sub-level 3 set. It looks similar to what you have though.
> 
> Before you start spending a lot of time filling the edges of those panels, check out these pictures of the original, it is framed in that area. That's what I intend to do.
> 
> Galactica


What do you mean by framed? I see a lot of parts stuck in the corners. I have the Sub Level 3 kit and some day want to build mine so I'm curious what you guys are talking about as far as covering the gaps, Thanx.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have added new pictures of the bridge module. I think it's starting to look pretty good.

http://picasaweb.google.com/116877382961951625239/TOSGalacticaModified#


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Darkstar said:


> What do you mean by framed? *I see a lot of parts stuck in the corners*. I have the Sub Level 3 kit and some day want to build mine so I'm curious what you guys are talking about as far as covering the gaps, Thanx.


And that's what is meant by framed. You don't have to fill and sand what will be covered.

Very nice robiwon. I'm glad to see some one else making use of the templates.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

cozmo said:


> And that's what is meant by framed. You don't have to fill and sand what will be covered.
> 
> Very nice robiwon. I'm glad to see some one else making use of the templates.


Got ya, thanx. Following these two detailed Galactica builds have inspired me to get started on mine. Now for some TOS BSG sacrilege so die hard enthusiasts shouldn't read any further :tongue: :

Since I had never payed that much attention to the old version (gasp!) I never realized the bridge was positioned so farward. I always assumed it was back further like between the eyes on a crock's head. When I build mine, I'm going to do just that, move the bridge back approx one to two inches back to make it more aplealing to me. 

Funny how small things like that bother me. Same as on the Stargate Daedalus (or Prometheus)...love the ship design except I want the bridge to be on the angled front, not the far rear deck. Yes, I know that way is more practicle just like a warship but for some reason my brain will not except it that way. 

The only ship I like with this rear bridge arrangement is the Excalibur from B-5 or Crusade. 

Yes, I'm strange......:freak:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I say go for it! Build your model the way you want. I'm making most of this up as I go. I try not to build to please others but to please myself rolleyes. Make sure you take pictures of your build. 

Cozmo, your drawings were very helpful. Took a lot of work off my plate to make my bridge.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Darkstar said:


> Now for some TOS BSG sacrilege so die hard enthusiasts shouldn't read any further :tongue: :


You're not alone in your heresy, I will gladly join you.

It is the purists who are wrong in this case though. The Galactica was never intended to be inspected close up. There are greebles stuck on top of greebles, stuck on top of greebles. Many of them just twisted off the sprues and not cleaned up. There are enough ship's anchors stuck on that thing to hold it steady if were to ever make a water landing and be able to float. What looks good at a distance looks worse than bad close up. If those things have to be matched for an accurate Galactica, I want no part of it.


I don't ever remember seeing where all of the battlestars were duplicates of each other. Even if they are the same class, compare the Nimitz with her later sisters. And those sisters are only 25 years apart in age. The battlerstars in the original series are supposed to be a thousand yarens old. I have a Frazetta battlestar mostly done and work, off and on, on a Mcquarrie version of the Galactica. They will be part of the same fleet and all will be welcomed. 


Its your battlestar, have fun with it. And there are three builds currently going on and I like all three *because* their builders are ignoring the high priests of all things Galactica. If they don't like it, they can go to their model of the Galactica, get on the radio that is in one of the alcoves and whine about it to some one who cares.:tongue:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep, have to agree with cozmo. I am not a rivet counter on most things I build. Some yes, but not most. Like I said, I build to please myself.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I love that this hobby is about making it your own. I love these two guys builds' and I am so impressed with their work.

My galactica is actually going to become the "Triton" when the paragrafix photo etch arrives. I think that all the battlestars would be different.

I also think its great to have a "subject" that isn't a sacred cow like the TOS or TMP Enterprises.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks James. How cool would it be if all were done and displayed at Wonderfest side by side by side?:wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

You'se guys are gonna cause some sleepless nights among the obsessive/compulsive rivet counting crowd...keep up the good work!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Robiwon, I was thinking the exact same thing! lol


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> You'se guys are gonna cause some sleepless nights among the obsessive/compulsive rivet counting crowd...keep up the good work!


Thanks Zombie! Well, they can join in as well if they are that obsesive/compulsive. That first sentance contained 13 words. The last one, but not this one, contained 5 words and one number. That one had a number, the word number and 12 words including the word number.............................................sorry......:freak:

James, I'll have mine done by then and I'll be there this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll have mine done by then too, hopefully I can make it there.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> You'se guys are gonna cause some sleepless nights among the obsessive/compulsive rivet counting crowd...keep up the good work!


They have enough to keep them up at night. At least we are spread out enough that they cannot hunt us all down at once.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Could you elaborate some on how you lit the engine section for those of us who know next to nothing about lighting? Voltage, wiring and set up (transformer or batteries) for LED's? Heck, I don't even know where to get LED's.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> You'se guys are gonna cause some sleepless nights among the obsessive/compulsive rivet counting crowd...keep up the good work!


Revell's version of the Galactica is a rivet counters nightmare! Heck, it's a nightmare for anyone who even casually watched the show.

Bottom line, it's your kit, have fun!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

cozmo said:


> Could you elaborate some on how you lit the engine section for those of us who know next to nothing about lighting? Voltage, wiring and set up (transformer or batteries) for LED's? Heck, I don't even know where to get LED's.


I'll do my best. I know what to do, but explaining it is another animal! So most of the LEDs I use are around 3 volts. I try not to use LEDs that are 1.5 or 2 point something..... This way I can build a circuit and power it from a 3v power supply (PS). I used to use batteries, but have switched over to said 3v power supply. These are available from many places. I get mine from Radio Shack. It looks like a cell phone charger. I'll post pics or links below. They have a connector that looks like a tube, kinda like you would plug into your cell phone to charge the battery. You can get these in different voltages including one that you can set to different voltages. I use that one. On my Galactica I used 8 blue LEDS for the engines. All I did was connect all the negs. together and all the pos. together. I then soldered the positive wire from the power supply to the positive LED leads and the same for the negatives. Now, the PS I have has an output of 1_amp_, some only have 250 or 500 _miliamps_. That may not be enough juice to power a large array of LEDs. The 1amp supply has done me just fine, using around 15-20 LEDs with no problems and a nice level of brightness.

To open the engine panel itself to accept lighting I used my Dremel. I took a sanding drum and just started sanding away at the back of each panel. Once I got close to sanding thru I stopped. I was left with a paper thin section that I cut away with my Xacto blade. I then glued clear inserts and then built boxes to hold the LEDs themselves.

Example of adjustable power supply-
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875403

This is a great tool for the beginning LED user-
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
For the "source voltage I put in 3.
For the "diode forward voltage" I put in 3.
For the forward current I put in 20 (typical mah rating for an LED).
And then of course how many LEDs your using.
Choose the "wiring diagram" as it gives you more of a "picture" of how to wire things together.

Also check out the lighting section on SSM-
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewforum.php?f=58&sid=a8a6a443fa5d282928aa624fac63c7de

I buy the majority of my LEDs from this ebay seller. Always great service and good quality LEDs.
http://stores.ebay.com/hktaiyuenledstore

Let me know if you have any other questions. Wiring up LEDs is not hard as long as you understand the basics.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks, it gives me somewhere to start, though SSM is not an option.

Are LED's bright enough to use for fiber optics? I am building in tracks for wiring and fiber optics, so I don't have to decide right now. But the more the larger battlestar comes together, the more I think it will need some lighting effects.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, LEDs would be bright enough for FO. I'm using 5mm 20,000mcd in my Ani SD with fiber optic. Look for some that are 15,000 or 20,000 mcd in white and 5,000 in blue. Those are bright enough to hurt your eyes looking at them. The blues I used in my Galactica engines are 5mm 5,000mcd from the ebay seller above.

To get that old school "incandescent" look, dip the white LED in some Tamiya clear yellow acrylic.

Update coming soon on mine. I'm running fiber right now.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Ran fibers for the gatorhead over the last few days. I also got the engine panel mounted. I will solder up the LEDS tonight and tie it all together soon. Next major step will be adding hull greeblies.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Very impressive, I was wondering how you were going to get the strands through the bridge.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks. Still have to run more fibers after a bit more research. I clamped the hulls together and the droop goes away somewhat. I may score the inside and bend.........


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I'm still plugging away at mine, but its nowhere near as cool as your's and Cozmo's. 

I noticed that the engine section on mine droops pretty good. I'm just going to complete this one and be happy with it, and then go on to make a scratch one from Cozmo's blueprints.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

James, yours is looking pretty darn cool too! I can't wait to see it finished. Your'e doing a fantastic job on the greeblies. That's my next major step, and I have been examining your pics for ideas.

You still going to Wonderfest? I am and will have my Galactica there. If you are, we need to meet up and display these together!

And yes I would love to do a bigger G based on cozmo's plans but I just don't think I have the skill to do so..........


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

James Tiberius said:


> Well I'm still plugging away at mine, but its nowhere near as cool as your's and Cozmo's.


Bull-ony, yours has more depth



robiwon said:


> And yes I would love to do a bigger G based on cozmo's plans but I just don't think I have the skill to do so..........


See semi-expletive above.

There is nothing special about the Galactica, or building one from scratch (except maybe the sense of accomplishment). Thirty years ago, it was a different story (my first attempt at sctratch-building a Galactica and it never got finished), now there is a lot more information out there (other than a Starlog magazine and quick sketches while watching the show, didn't have a VCR until I was building a Reliant 1983-ish). Spending so much time trying to build one is probably why I don't remember just how bad of a show it was. Sheet plastic is easier to get, there are plenty of pictures of the original model and even lots of drawings.

Unlike many other sci-fi ships, the Galactica doesn't have a lot of compound curves (Enterprise, 2001 ships, new Galactica), delicate framework (Valley Forge, Cygnus) or stress points (Enterprise again). It is basically a bunch of boxes with added detailing. She is a strong ship, a well balanced ship and deserved better than the show they gave her.

Don't fret that it will not be good enough, the original model would not stand up to a close inspection. So just do it.


----------

